# Bow or gun wall hanger pics



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

A guy at work asked me if I would build him a bow hanger for his son. Like this one,









He said it doesn't need the shelf on the bottom. Also asked if I could make it for two bows and two guns. I told him if he got me some measurements for the flats the bows rest on and the hole size for the arrows since I don't hunt at all I would build it for him.

Just looking for some pics of any bow or gun racks you guys have built to get some ideas. Figure it should be a pretty easy project, two side pieces cut out with a jigsaw and then the top and bottom rails for the arrows. What is the best way to fasten these, glue and nail, kreg screws, screw through the sides?

Thanks


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll get some pics up of our mess or pile of bows.

>But general rambling......Bow racks can be looked at like gunracks in the sense that ammo(arrows) and bows shouldn't be in the same place.Mainly in that....you're gonna have WAY more arrows than any "fancy" rack can hold.And I like fancy racks......So,understanding the hows and whys of arrow storage poses a minor question to what can be a serious problem.

>Next up is orientation of bows.Hanging one from its string is fine,IF the bow dosen't have a bunch of attatchments.IOWs a bare bow,recurve or longbow is plenty happy hung by its string.But as soon as theres bow quivers and in the case of compounds,a bunch of accessories......then hanging by string "may" cause problems.Its a cntr line thing.

So,on working bows we use weldments to orient the bow in a vertical sense,first designed for bow building.They swivel and turn in a vise like fashion.But we made a bunch of them and they work the treat for storage on working bows.BUT...the same principal can be used for upright storage,forgetting the buildin bows part.The advantage to upright storage is...you can have all the "stuff" hung on bow you want,Makes no never mind to stressing the limbs like same bow hung by string.


>All the above from a professional standpoint....way too many bows,way too valuable,way to much invested for anything casual.But that may not have a gauldang thing to do with your situation...and I understand.Just use my post as reference.BW


Edit to add.I missed original pic's finer point......the compounds are being supported by riser(good thing).We're much more in traditional arena....sticks N strings.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a few bow racks.

And, a few gun racks.

Worth a look for some ideas.:yes:












 







.


----------

